
Ask HN: Big Open source projects to Learn From - antoaravinth
Hello HN,<p>I was looking @ how reddit repo[1] evolved in the past, as we all know its closed now. I was just wondering, if there are any other open source projects that is very good at architecture level (like reddit which was very good) that is interesting to read on.<p>Thanks for your answer.<p>[1]:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;reddit&#x2F;reddit
======
detaro
Not quite what you are asking for, but you might enjoy
[http://www.aosabook.org/](http://www.aosabook.org/)

